# Schöne Feiertage!!



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsch Euch allen schöne Feiertage und ein gutes Angeljahr 2007 - und weiterhin viel Spass im Anglerboard!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schöne Feiertage!!*

vielen dank thomas das wünsche ich dir auch!
ein *FETTES DANKESCHÖN *an all die jenigen vom AB durch die ich in diesem jahr so viele ECHT NETTE BOARDIS pers. kennengelernt habe und richtig gute freundschaften schliessen konnte #h !!Ihr macht das richtig *TOLL!*
also alles Gute und frohes Fest euch allen #h

*BESCHEID *;-)


----------



## bacalo (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schöne Feiertage!!*

Vielen Dank!

Schließe mich gerne ostsee7 an und wünsche uns in den nächsten Tagen eine staade Zeit und für 2007 hier und da eine anglerische Bescherung.

Frohe Weihnachten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bacalo


----------



## tokeegecko (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schöne Feiertage!!*

Frohe Weihnachten und ein besinnliches Fest euch allen !!!

wünscht euch und eueren Familien

No


----------



## Zanderfischer (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schöne Feiertage!! Frohe Weihnachten!!!*

*Hallo Boardies,

auch ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Fest*|engel:


----------



## Reisender (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schöne Feiertage!!*








HOHOHOHOHO ........Ihr Wichtel und nichts Fänger......HOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Mefotom (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schöne Feiertage!!*

Hallo,

Danke und Allen Boardies ebenso.

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## eiswerner (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schöne Feiertage!!*

Hallo,
liebe Angelfreunde und Freunde des Anglerboards auch ich möchte Euch ein Frohes Fest und ein gutes Neues Jahr wünschen #h


----------



## petipet (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schöne Feiertage!!*






Mit diesem Schnappschuss möchte ich mich allen Boardies anschliessen. 
ALLES GUTE ZU WEIHNACHTEN UND EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH INS JAHR 2007.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## arno (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schöne Feiertage!!*

Auch von mir an allen ein FROHES FEST!
Auch wenn ich nicht gläubig bin, ist es für mich inzwischen doch eine schöne Zeit der Besinnung geworden!


----------



## Dieter Schareina (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zwischen den Jahren*

Hallo Gleichgesinnte!|wavey:
Ich wünsche euch, guten Rutsch und viel Fisch auch 
im nächsten Jahr. D.S.:vik:

War heute zum ersten mal in ANGELPRAXIS.
_*Das ist für mich der Hammer!!#6#6*_


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schöne Feiertage!!*



> War heute zum ersten mal in ANGELPRAXIS.
> _*Das ist für mich der Hammer!!#6#6*_


Hört man doch gerne)))


----------



## b&z_hunter (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schöne Feiertage!!*

moegen


----------



## b&z_hunter (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schöne Feiertage!!*

Mögen ALLE EURE WÜNSCHE IN ERFÜLLUNG GEHEN !!


----------

